# Black Moor Goldfish Mating Behavior. Advice needed.



## george27uk

Hi, I have a Black Moor and a Fantailed Goldfish together in a 60liter tank. These are the only two fish I have in the tank. Unsure of there sex. My Q is.... My Black Moor is showing signs of breeding behavior (for a male). For example, breeding tubicles on gill plates and front edge of pectoral fins, also he is producing milt. but as yet I have not seen them chasing. (not sure if they have been). Research I have done makes me believe that he is a male and ''wont'' be sexually active if there ''isn't'' a female present.... Is this true? does this Mean the Goldfish is a female? or can males show signs of breeding behavior, ie the tubicles/milt without females in the tank. I have recently turned up the heating in my house and the water has warmed up also.

Iam hoping they would breed as I have a beautiful pond that needs restocking in spring.

Many thnks in advance
George


----------



## george27uk

I see you all have as much of an idea as myself. lol:fish9:


----------



## theguppyman

HERE TRY THIS LINK ABOUT BREEDING GOLDFISH AND KOI IT SHOULD HELP IT ALSO SAYS THAT IN FISH SHOWS DUREING THE SPRING(WHICH BY THE WAY IS WHEN GOLDFISH BREED BY NATURAL INSTINCT) THE FISH SPRED THERE GAMETS ALLL OVER THE TANK SO IT IS POSSIBLE THAT HE MAY BE ALL READY TO BREED AND IF HE GETS LETS SAY OVER HAPPY HE MAY SPRAY YOUR TANK WITH HIS ''SEEDLINGS'' I BELIVE HE MAY BE THIS HAPPY BECUSE AS YOU PONTED OUT YOU STARTED HEATING YOUR HOUSE WHICH MAY HAVE LED HIM TO BELIVE ITS SPRING.
SO IN YOUR CASE I WOULD PUT A SPAWING MOP OR MAYBE A FLOUTING PLANT SO IF THEY HAPPEN TO BREED ITS EASIER TO REMOVE THE EGGS FOR YOU TO RAISE THEN IN A OTHER TANK.
ITS ALL IN THIS LINK Koi, Pond Fish Breeding 
SO HERES THE LINK


----------

